# jeff willet 4 day max-ot



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

What are people opinions on this workout, im use to doing alot more volume about 10-12 sets for chest for example this has you doing 6!

http://www.jeffwillet.com/newsite/2011/08/4-day-muscle-building-routine/

Thanks


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Seems like a decent routine heavy enough to build strength an muscle an plently of rest to allow muscles to heal


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks

Anyone else?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

It's ok but it's not what made Jeff big...


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

It's a great routine but with a few issues IME.

There are few exercises I just wouldn't use a 4-6 rep range for, especially side laterals because I just dont think they grow in that range and a few others have said this also.

What I found best was widening the rep range to 4-8 on all the compounds and using 8-12 on side laterals.


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah that sounds good too me, keeping the sets the same? Or is it too few in your opinion?

Thanks


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MutantX said:


> It's a great routine but with a few issues IME.
> 
> There are few exercises I just wouldn't use a 4-6 rep range for, especially side laterals because I just dont think they grow in that range and a few others have said this also.
> 
> What I found best was widening the rep range to 4-8 on all the compounds and using 8-12 on side laterals.


This x 2

same with single muscle isocations like curls. but decent routine. WOuld still much rather do an upper/lower


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> This x 2
> 
> same with single muscle isocations like curls. but decent routine. WOuld still much rather do an upper/lower


Ive tried upper lower definatly prefer body part split


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> This x 2
> 
> same with single muscle isocations like curls. but decent routine. WOuld still much rather do an upper/lower


everyone has to learn for themselves if they prefer higher or lower frequency.



Gazza81 said:


> Yeah that sounds good too me, keeping the sets the same? Or is it too few in your opinion?
> 
> Thanks


You dont need to change any of the other max-ot principles.

Train 1-2 muscle groups each workout.

Performing 4-6 reps every set. (make this 4-8, 3-12 for some isolations and def side laterals)

Performing 6-9 heavy sets for each muscle.

Rest times are 2-3 minutes.

Workouts should last 30-40 minutes (30 minutes is optimal for max intensity).

Each muscle should only be trained once every 5-7 days.

A break of 1 week of rest and relaxation should be taken every 8-10 weeks.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I love Max Ot and believe it is a great way of training for the natural trainer. I would do side laterals for 10-12 reps though as previously said. I'm about to try it again this week as it happens.


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

So basicly all compounds 4-8 and all iso 8-12.

Think ill give it a bash, still cant get my head around how low volume it it tho just seems im not working hard enough if im not doing 10-12 sets for larger muscles 6-9 for smaller, guess i wont know untill i try it tho.

Thanks


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Gazza81 said:


> So basicly all compounds 4-8 and all iso 8-12.
> 
> Think ill give it a bash, still cant get my head around how low volume it it tho just seems im not working hard enough if im not doing 10-12 sets for larger muscles 6-9 for smaller, guess i wont know untill i try it tho.
> 
> Thanks


If I was you I'd try the program as it's meant, to see how you respond to it. The program is not 4-8 for compounds and 8-12 for isolations, it is 4-6 for almost everything. If you are gonna do that then it is not Max OT, it is just another regular program. I always do it the way it is meant to be done and seen good results with it, just try it and see.

Don't worry about it not being enough sets, if you are working hard enough and failing at 6 reps or below then 6-9 sets is plenty of work.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

36-26 said:


> If I was you I'd try the program as it's meant, to see how you respond to it. The program is not 4-8 for compounds and 8-12 for isolations, it is 4-6 for almost everything. If you are gonna do that then it is not Max OT, it is just another regular program. I always do it the way it is meant to be done and seen good results with it, just try it and see.
> 
> Don't worry about it not being enough sets, if you are working hard enough and failing at 6 reps or below then 6-9 sets is plenty of work.


But don't complain when your Delts are lagging


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

MutantX said:


> But don't complain when your Delts are lagging


I did say do lateral raises at 10-12 reps but nothing else


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Personally that's not enough for me


----------

